# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ماالصواب في روايات حديث (( من احب الناس إليك ))

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخواني الكرام :
ماالصواب في هاتين الروايتين 
من احب الناس إليك قال: عائشة 
او رواية من احب النساء اليك

----------


## ابو بردة

قـال البخاري في صحيحه

*4010**حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ أَخْبَرَنَا خَالِدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَنْ خَالِدٍ الْحَذَّاءِ عَنْ أَبِي عُثْمَانَ*
*أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَعَثَ عَمْرَو بْنَ الْعَاصِ عَلَى جَيْشِ ذَاتِ السُّلَاسِلِ قَالَ فَأَتَيْتُهُ فَقُلْتُ أَيُّ النَّاسِ أَحَبُّ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ عَائِشَةُ قُلْتُ مِنْ الرِّجَالِ قَالَ أَبُوهَا قُلْتُ ثُمَّ مَنْ قَالَ عُمَرُ فَعَدَّ رِجَالًا فَسَكَتُّ مَخَافَةَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِي فِي آخِرِهِمْ*
*ورواه مسلم أيضاً من طريق الطحان به دون قوله =فَسَكَتُّ مَخَافَةَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِي فِي آخِرِهِمْ=*
*وللحاكم في مستدركه*

*((يا رسول الله من أحب الناس إليك ؟ قال : « عائشة » قال : إنما أقول من الرجال ؟ قال : « أبوها »*
*للحاكم أيضاً من طريق أخرى* 

*(قال «عائشة » قلت : إنما أعني من الرجال ؟ قال : « أبوها »*
*فالصواب ( أحب الناس --*
*وللطبراني في الأوسط (494) من طريق* *
معتمر بن سليمان ، عن حميد الطويل ، عن أنس قال : سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أي الناس أحبإليك ؟ قال : « عائشة» . قالوا : لسنا نعني من النساء . قال : « فأبوها إذا »
والله أعلم**
*

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

بارك الله فيك 
وردت   رواية للحديث  نفسه  بلفظ ((من احب النساء اليك ))

----------


## ابو بردة

هذا لا يمكن أخي الحبيب 

فسـياق الحديث يـأبـاه

----------


## السكران التميمي

- أما رواية (الناس) = فحديث أمنا عائشة رضي الله عنها.
- وأما رواية (النساء) = فحديث ريحانته فاطمة رضي الله عنها. 
- أما رواية ابن سعد وابن أببي عاصم وغيرهما: (وكنت من أحب النساء إليه) أي: أمنا عائشة = فحديث فيه نظر.
- وانظر لزاماً (تخريج الأحاديث والآثار) للزيلعي 2/426.

----------

